
Ask HN: What side projects did you work on to become a better software engineer? - zicostar
What side projects have you worked on which you think made a significant positive impact on your career as a software developer?
How did you come up with the idea, and what were your lessons?
======
timmahh
Honestly, I feel like its less about the side project that you work on and
more about completing something. Being able to see something from conception,
through development and testing to delivery and constant iteration has been
the single most valuable thing for me in my career.

~~~
zicostar
That makes a lot of sense. I feel the hardest part is always finding something
that one is so passionate about, that they will see it through till the end.

------
grawprog
I'm not a professional software developer I mostly program for fun, so i'm not
sure how valid my opinion is but writing my own virtual machine, simple
assembly language and two pass assembler probably taught me more about
fundamental computer concepts, managing a not too large but still decently
sized programming project, different hardware architectures and ways that can
be structured and general low level programming concepts than any book i've
read or other project i've worked on.

